# Waiting on Brocade and Allie



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf does due this month. First up is Brocade. She had a weird heat and was bred three times in a seven day span. She is due between February 16th and the 23rd. Next up is Allie. She is due Februaury 23rd. Both goats were ultrasounded and the vet told me how many kids each doe would have but I'm curious as to what you all think.

Please excuse the awful haircuts!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd say three for brocade and one for allie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a good guess.....probably what I would have guessed. It is a bit off from what the vet saw. I wonder how accurate he will be. Any other guesses?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Brocade seems so uncomfortable and she's definitely slowing down. I think she's tired of being pregnant and ready for it to be over.....me too! I don't see many physical changes though. It looks to me like she is still carrying high.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess 3 for Brocade and 2 for Allie.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll guess twins for both but I'm not good at guessing litter size.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

The vet that did the ultrasound is predicting twins for Brocade and triplets for Allie. I don't knows where Allie could be hiding them. She is a little taller and a little longer than Brocade but not that much.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

My long bodied girl looked like she would have at the most twins. She surprised me with quads. So you never know!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I was really worried as I was watching Brocade expand but not Allie. I found a couple of threads where the does looked too small to have as many kids as they did. It was a relief to see positive outcomes. I feel movement so I know there is at least one baby in there. I just hope for healthy mom and kids. Oh, and doelings would be nice


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Allie definitely looks bigger when she's laying down.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Today was the first possible but unlikely due date for Brocade. I think her belly may be a bit lower but it doesn't look like today was meant to be.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She still has some time. She's got a nice little udder coming in.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing but I hope she goes this week while the kids are home. They want to see it. Any guess on what day? Want to guess the day or what she'll have?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Brocade has a very thick, sticky discharge but otherwise not much change.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Her bag looks a little bigger. How are her ligs?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not an expert at checking so I can't say for sure that they are 'gone' but if they are there, they are very soft. So are Allie's. She's definitely due Monday. I had expected to see more change in her udder since she's getting close. Maybe she will be one that fills suddenly instead of gradually?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She might bag up the night before or right after she kids. Her udder is little for being due on Monday. Is that day 145 or day 150?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

That's day 145


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Niginewbie said:


> That's day 145


Good. I always ask just to make sure. My Nigerians usually go a day or two early of their 145 day mark but they can go late too. I start checking mine several times a day on day 140.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes....several times a day and night! The idea of babies is just way too exciting! Do you find they usually do fine on their own or usually need some sort of assistance?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I haven't had to 'go in' but I have been needed to get babies out of sacks and dry off. First freshers don't always know what to do. My ff that had quads was only interested in the first baby out. She cleaned and licked baby number one while the other three fell out of her. Never even looked at them. If I hadn't been there, those kids wouldn't have made it out of the bag. She's my doe that looked like she would have two at the most. I couldn't believe it when those babies kept falling out of her! Never would have dreamed she'd have quads. After she passed the placenta she decided she wanted all of her kids and turned out to be a great mother. She just needed a little time to figure it out. I'd definitely try to be around for the birth. It's a pretty great experience.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

That's awesome! I hope the babies just fall out! I really prefer to dam raise so I'm hoping my does are good mamas. This will be Allie's second kidding. She had triplets the first time around too. I spoke to the previous owner and she said she didn't look pregnant then either and that she bagged up at the last minute. I guess that means this is all normal for her. This will be Brocade's third kidding. This is my first kidding season with these two and I only had one doe kid last year.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

They are still holding onto those babies! Brocade's appetite is not as good as normal. Meanwhile, Allie doesn't seem to have a care in the world! That's her pretty much every day.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I can see Allies? udder sticking out good sign


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I see a big difference in Brocade's udder today. I think we might have babies


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh yeah! That is a big change. Happy kidding!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy turbo! I'd say so. Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Now we are just waiting on Allie! Any day now....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So what did she have??


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry, I posted a birth announcement. She had 2 bucklings and a doeling. They came out a little crazy but healthy.

Allie and Brocade have been bunking together. Allie seemed to be very upset by their separation but it may be more than that. She's very restless (up and down), she obsessively smelling everything, very vocal, lacks appetite and burping a lot. Her udder is bigger but not tight yet. Does this sound like she's just upset about being separated?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

This is how I found Allie this morning.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

She went from nibbling her breakfast to pushing. No amber too! No warning to would be so quick. She delivered strong twin bucklings. I guess no triplets after all!


----------

